# Where is the Rogue TPMS connector?



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

[2014 Nissan Rogue (trim S) approx 95,000 km, Canadian ed]
So many threads about manually resetting the TPMS system by grounding the TPMS connector wire near the OBD port. Can this be done on the Nissan Rogue? Because I spent a fair amount of time under the steering wheel today and couldn't locate any single-white-wire port that could be for TPMS. I don't see it mentioned either in the WT Wheels & Tires section of the service manual.

My front-right wheel started giving me a low pressure error a few days ago and hasn't gone away with plenty of driving (air pressure is correct). I'm not discounting that the 6-year-old tpms battery might just be dead... but I'd like to try a reset first.

References: How To Reset Low Tire Pressure Light on Nissan Rogue without Scan Tool
and this How-to: Reset TPMS with a Paper Clip
and Reset TPMS Warning By Yourself - IT WORKS!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

anjp said:


> [2014 Nissan Rogue (trim S) approx 95,000 km, Canadian ed]
> So many threads about manually resetting the TPMS system by grounding the TPMS connector wire near the OBD port. Can this be done on the Nissan Rogue? Because I spent a fair amount of time under the steering wheel today and couldn't locate any single-white-wire port that could be for TPMS. I've read through the WT Wheels & Tires section of the service manual but didn't see anything about this connector.
> 
> My front-right wheel started giving me a low pressure error a few days ago and hasn't gone away with plenty of driving (air pressure is correct). I'm not discounting that the 6-year-old tpms battery might just be dead... but I'd like to try a reset first.
> ...


I have a 2012 Altima and it does have the "single unused connector" up under the dash. In your Rogue it could be hidden way up under the dash; you may have to remove the bezel on the driver's side to access the wiring there. The wire may be a different color from white.

Your front-right TPMS sensor may be bad or the battery has died. The batteries are good for 5 - 10 years. Also check the wiring harness to insure there's no damage.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I can check tomorrow (I don't have ASIST in front of me on a Sunday), but I'm fairly certain nothing past a '12 Altima and '13 Rogue has the connector, except (maybe) the Rogue Selects. Starting with the '13 Altimas and '14's Rogues, I believe they're all integral with the BCM and only talk through the normal CANbus. The only separate LAN wire on your DLC connector will be the OCS (occupant detection for the passenger seat). However, the BCM will actually throw codes for a low battery in a sender, so just have your codes read by a Nissan CONSULT3+ or other high-end scanner that can talk to the BCM. It will tell you which sender has an issue and whether it's low or flat dead.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

That might make more sense, because I couldn't find that wire anywhere, and I had a couple panels pulled off and the OBD sleeve free for nearly 10"



VStar650CL said:


> I can check tomorrow (I don't have ASIST in front of me on a Sunday), but I'm fairly certain nothing past a '12 Altima and '13 Rogue has the connector, except (maybe) the Rogue Selects. Starting with the '13 Altimas and '14's Rogues, I believe they're all integral with the BCM and only talk through the normal CANbus. The only separate LAN wire on your DLC connector will be the OCS (occupant detection for the passenger seat). However, the BCM will actually throw codes for a low battery in a sender, so just have your codes read by a Nissan CONSULT3+ or other high-end scanner that can talk to the BCM. It will tell you which sender has an issue and whether it's low or flat dead.


----------



## Ani (Aug 5, 2021)

I also could not find that single white wire connection mentioned in those tutorials in my Rogue 2015. I have invested in new alloy wheels with a separate set of TPMS sensors, jack, stand, breaker bar, torque wrench, and changed to summer tire this year. But stuck with the programming of TPMS. The attached documents mention it is integral to BCM. Any suggestion on how to program TPMS without an expensive tool? How to force the car in TPMS learning mode?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ani said:


> I also could not find that single white wire connection mentioned in those tutorials in my Rogue 2015. I have invested in new alloy wheels with a separate set of TPMS sensors, jack, stand, breaker bar, torque wrench, and changed to summer tire this year. But stuck with the programming of TPMS. The attached documents mention it is integral to BCM. Any suggestion on how to program TPMS without an expensive tool? How to force the car in TPMS learning mode?


This TPMS registration tool should do:



Amazon.com


----------



## Ani (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you Rogoman for the reply. This tool will work if the Rigue 2015 is in TPMS learning mode. I will not be able to initiate the learning mode if I can't locate the white wire. Can anyone confirm if it's not available in 2015. Or any alternate way to initiate learning mode.


----------

